# Bed sizes (Duetto)!



## Pusscat (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi all, 
Newbie here just starting out in the confusing world of motor-homeing ! I hope this is the correct forum as I can't really find another where my question fits...

I'm looking for a camper I can stand up in, not too long or wide and something around the £10K mark. I've come to the conclusion a ford Duetto maybe the way forward. Only one thing is ringing the alarm bells and that's bed size.

I'm 6 foot and I'm hearing confusing reports of a range of bed sizes for the Duetto (when made up to a double).

Do you sleep across the width of the van and if so, how much space do you get, or, do you sleep along the length and if so, do you somehow incorporate the front seats in some way to get a long bed? Some tell me 5 foot 10, others 6 foot 2...And to top it all, I can't find any photos of the double made up in the Duetto?!

Am I heading in the right direction for this sort of campervan? I know for this price I'm looking at about a '95 - 96 model...anything I should be looking out for? Is the normal 2.5 litre diesel and enough for 2 people, a van full of holiday goodies chugging up hills?

Many thanks for your time.

Pusscat


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I've got an Autosleeper Symphony which is the Peugeot Boxer based version of the Duetto. As far as I can see the extra length of the Duetto is given to the centre cupboard under the sink, so I imagine the seating used is the same in both models. I am 5' 11" tall and cannot sleep across, but you will have to check the Duetto width against the Boxer to see if they are the same. I can sleep longways on the single beds with the front seats facing the front. You can swivel the passenger seat round and push it towards the windscreen which will add to the length considerably although the seat will be an inch or two higher than the rest of the bed but you can put a pillow and your head that end. That should give you plenty of length.
As for engine size on the Duetto I have heard that the non-turbo is very sluggish, therefore go for a turbo-diesel. I'm sure someone with a Duetto will be along to give their experience.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

paulmold said:


> I'm sure someone with a Duetto will be along to give their experience.


To enhance that possibility I've moved this to the Autosleeper forum. :wink:

I'm 6' 3" and have no problems at all with our Nuevo - if that's any help.

Dave


----------



## linbob (Jun 20, 2009)

*Bed sizes (Duetto)*

We have a Transit Duetto 1999,the same model that you are looking at, and we find it just perfect for us. It has everything we need for short or long term holidays. I am 6ft and my wife is 5'8"and we have no probs at all with the bed. Made up it is perfect for us as long as you sleep lengthways of course. There aren't many panel vans of modest external dimensions that you can sleep sideways in.
Due to its dimensions it is fine for touring the byways and lanes of Devon and Cornwall etc and we have no probs with the little lanes on the Isle of Wight. Parking is no prob either.
I would suggest you beware the dreaded Ford tinworm, we are just spending four figures on the lower bodywork, wheel arches etc and any you look at should be tested around the bottom edges with a magnet to ensure they are not full of filler. Good luck. Bob


----------



## Pusscat (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Linbob and the rest for your help...I'm starting to get the bug now but I must be strong and set an achievable target (and price)!

Is the 2.5 litre non-turbo diesel up to the job? Realistically, for what I want to pay, not sure if I'll be able to get the newer turbo's.
Cheers


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

I had the normally aspirated diesel and it was always reliable and I modified the exhaust so the black smoke with foot on the boards did not mark the van.
I went the wrong way once in Jonquera and cleared the cafes and tables with black fumes.
It got a bit embarrasing holding people up and I did fear for the clutch when I had to do a hill-take-off at Souillac when a French lorry driver dropped dead at the wheel.
Seriously try to get a more modern engine and if you still fancy the Ford that came after that ask about the rattle!!!
My best bet would be perhaps an Italian jobby with an Iveco motor
fully blown and intercooled.
If you see a really cheap latest shape van run like mad as there are so many faults with the early models I dont think any will ever sell if people are wised up.
Good luck and keep us informed as the accumulated knowledge on here is priceless.


----------

